# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس و طراح وب

## hfjavan@yahoo.com

یک شرکت معتبر تحقیقاتی واقع در تهران به منظور تکمیل کادر واحد نرم افزاری خود اقدام به جذب نیروهای متعهد به موازین شرعی با تخصص ها و شرایط ذیل می نماید:

*شرایط عمومی*

مقید به دین مبین اسلامدارای روحیه کار تیمی و تحقیقاتیآشنایی مناسب با زبان انگلیسی ؛ خواندن و درک متون فنی زبان اصلیمحل کار تهران 

*برنامه نویس*

تسلط به برنامه نویسی با زبان C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎ و Asp.netآشنایی با بانک اطلاعاتی SQL Server 
* 
طراح وب*

تسلط به *HTML5*تسلط به *CSS3*آشنایی با jQuery مزیت محسوب میشود. 




لذا از دوستانی که شرایط مذکور را دارا می‌باشند تقاضا می‌شود رزومه و مشخصات خود را از طریق آدرس ایمیل hfjavan@yahoo.com   برای شرکت ارسال کنند.

----------

